# My Belt Deflection



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I checked my belt deflection last week and its about 33mm. I'm wondering if this is why my bike seems down on power/top speed. 

It has a real hard time wheeling also when last year it was wheeling no problem. 

Since then Ive added a VFJ stg 3 clutch mod dual air box snorks and a muzzy pro front to back. Had it re-jetted and it just don't seem right.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes this is waaayyyy out of spec. It needs to be 22-23mm. Setting it at those numbers will bring back some of the bottom end torque


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Yes this is waaayyyy out of spec. It needs to be 22-23mm. Setting it at those numbers will bring back some of the bottom end torque


X2..you are WAY overdue man.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Perfect Guys!!!!! Thanks, Ill get on that and let you guys know how I make out. Does anyone have an Idea how much shim I need to remove?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I think I remember that removing the thinner of the two but nmk needs to chime in here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> Perfect Guys!!!!! Thanks, Ill get on that and let you guys know how I make out. Does anyone have an Idea how much shim I need to remove?


If you were around 27-28 I'n say a thin one but at 33...do one thick one. Should be pretty close.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Me too. Thicker one.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

how often should we check belt deflection guys?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2 and what are the symptoms of having a too loose or tight belt? Would there happen to be any whistling to this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

too lose & you would feel it slipping, especially under load. Too tight, & it's going to whine REAL bad when in gear & sitting still. One other symptom of that is it wanting to lurch forward while sitting still in gear & not giving it throttle. However when on the tighter side of correct deflection, A tiny bit of whine is ok.

depending on how often & how hard you ride, if you ride every weekend & ride hard, I might check it once every month or every other month. If you ride once a month and ride hard, I'd check it every 4 months or so... If you ride once or twice a month and it's just light riding around, I'd check it maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

How Many shims are in there? Ill start with one thick one? I have never checked my deflection and ride real hard about once every month. I didn't think it was slipping but it didn't seem to have the stand-up power it had before the mods.

I literally gained no top speed at all either.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2 or 3. Just depends on how many it needed from the factory to be in specs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> 2 or 3. Just depends on how many it needed from the factory to be in specs.


Yep..some have 2,.. some have 4 depending what it needed at the factory. You can buy extra shims and I think there are 3 or 4 different thicknesses.

When the belts are new they stretch for a bit at first then kinda stop so on a new belt I check mine at 300 miles or sooner if I feel the stall increasing. Then again 5-600 miles later. After that mine stay pretty much there until I replace it at 1000 miles. Which reminds me...I got 800 on this one now..hhmm..maybe I'll go 1200 this time...hehe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ There's a list of them in the belt thread in clutching section


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys!!! 

Do you think it'll get me back most of my grunt.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys!!!
> 
> Do you think it'll get me back most of my grunt.


Its going to make a big difference. Any other loss is because of something else. 
Service the clutches while you are at it. They probably need it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^I know I'm going to sound like a NOOB, but how do you service the clutches?:thinking:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

im assuming my belt needs to be adjusted based on the picutures on the belt light reset/belt tightening how to thread., looks too sit too low in the secondary, what do you guys think? Sorry pics aint that great.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> ^I know I'm going to sound like a NOOB, but how do you service the clutches?:thinking:


Just clean out the old grease on the slides and dogs and replace with fresh on the secondary, blow out all the crap and clean the weights pins and bushings on the primary..USE NO lub of any kind on the primary. On both clutches use a rubber sanding block and 800Grit wet/dry sand paper and with circular motions, clean-up the contact surfaces. When done, clean with acetone. Be sure to clean the crank and primary hub with that acetone before reinstalling and torque to 68/69 ftlbs depending on the year.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright appreciate the help guys. Now just need to get that extractor from Lowe's... Dang Cvt cover bolts snapped on me:aargh4:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> im assuming my belt needs to be adjusted based on the picutures on the belt light reset/belt tightening how to thread., looks too sit too low in the secondary, what do you guys think? Sorry pics aint that great.


Yep... that's sitting pretty low. If you have a stock belt about half of the rib should be showing. This will let you know your close. You can fine tune it from there.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Stogi said:


> Yep... that's sitting pretty low. If you have a stock belt about half of the rib should be showing. This will let you know your close. You can fine tune it from there.


thanks for the input, i figured it was low as well, its all taken apart will jack with it this weekend hopefully, if not the rzr is on standby....:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> thanks for the input, i figured it was low as well, its all taken apart will jack with it this weekend hopefully, if not the rzr is on standby....:rockn:


Always do an actual deflection test before taking it down as well. It'll give you an idea on what size shim to take out.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes i plan on doing the deflection test as well, just too be sure how much i need to remove....


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

How do you guys make sure you're pushing down on the belt with the correct force? Obviously pushing down too hard will make you think that the belt is loose when it isn't.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> How do you guys make sure you're pushing down on the belt with the correct force? Obviously pushing down too hard will make you think that the belt is loose when it isn't.


Instinct...lol. Hard enough to make sure its maxed but not enough to sink the belt into the secondary.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm going to play with mine on Sunday!!! I'm going to give her a go. My belt seems to sit about the same height as the one in the pictures. 

I already did a deflection test though.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Its going to make a big difference. Any other loss is because of something else.
> Service the clutches while you are at it. They probably need it.


I just had the clutch done by VFJ no more than 100 miles ago. I put new springs in the secondary but the primary looked like new when I got it back from John?

Do you think I still need to service the primary?

Thanks


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

How do ya'll check deflection? My 650i started making a knocking or chucking noise after i smoked the belt while trying to back up a trailer.
I took the belt cover off and the noise is coming right from the primary i think. 
I read on a nother thread where someone said to place a stick against your ear and the other end on different parts of the motor to find the origin and its not coming from the motor, if thats an accurate test....

Can smoking the belt cause this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are probably small chunks of belt in there. Take it off & inspect it. If pieces are missing replace the belt & find the chunks & get them out. There is a how to for all of this under clutching just go look.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

that was the first thing i did was check the belt and it looks fine no chunks missing just two burn marks on it so i ordered a belt which should be here any minute now. I m thinking it stretched and is not riding the cluthes right. 
But before i replace it i am goign to check the deflection and see how bad it is it seems to be loose.
Without measureing, the belt will go about half way between the top and bottm part of the belt. That seems like more than 20mm


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> I just had the clutch done by VFJ no more than 100 miles ago. I put new springs in the secondary but the primary looked like new when I got it back from John?
> 
> Do you think I still need to service the primary?
> 
> Thanks


Well, never hurts to blow-out the belt dust and check things over..make sure the flyweight pivets and pins work smooth.. but only 100 miles, it won't take much.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

trailmaker said:


> How do ya'll check deflection? My 650i started making a knocking or chucking noise after i smoked the belt while trying to back up a trailer.
> I took the belt cover off and the noise is coming right from the primary i think.
> I read on a nother thread where someone said to place a stick against your ear and the other end on different parts of the motor to find the origin and its not coming from the motor, if thats an accurate test....
> 
> Can smoking the belt cause this?


Yes, smoking the belt can in a heartbeat. Done it with a Carlisle. 




Polaris425 said:


> There are probably small chunks of belt in there. Take it off & inspect it. If pieces are missing replace the belt & find the chunks & get them out. There is a how to for all of this under clutching just go look.


 
Agreed, all you would need to know is in the clutching section of the Kawasaki How Tos.

Here's what I use to check deflection:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Guess I should probly do something. Ive never checked any of this. 800ish miles...:bigeyes:


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yes, smoking the belt can in a heartbeat. Done it with a Carlisle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea on how to check the belt deflection I think thats how im going to check mine once Im done. is that just a small pair of vice grips on the straight edge?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> Thats a good idea on how to check the belt deflection I think thats how im going to check mine once Im done. is that just a small pair of vice grips on the straight edge?


 Yep and a blunted screwdriver. Lay the straightedge across both pullys, push down center between the two... on top of a cogg, not between with at least 9lbs force but not over 13, lock it to the straight edge then measure it with a caliper that shows millimeters. Cake. 

That's how we used to do it in the shop.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Makes perfect sense. Im doing that this weekend. Thanks,


----------

